# John Schneidecker - [Tillamook, Oregon]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/04/2005

Off-duty Ore. deputy dies after head on collision

Officer Down: John Schneidecker - [Tillamook, Oregon]

Biographical Info

Age: 47

Additional Info: Schneidecker was recently promoted from Criminal Sergeant to Lieutentant to become Jail Commander

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Lt. Schneidecker died after his motorcycle was hit head on by a truck.

Date of Incident: July 29, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tillamook County Sheriff's Office Press Release

On July 29, 2005, at about 10:00pm, an off-duty Tillamook County Sheriff's Deputy was killed Friday when his motorcycle was struck head-on by a pickup being driven by a 16-year-old on Highway 101 near Tillamook.

Lt. John Schneidecker, 47, was killed when Timothy M. Hoth, 16, of Hillsboro tried to pass a van. As Hoth's pickup moved into the Southbound lane to pass, it crashed with Schneidecker's 2003 Kawasaki motorcycle. Schneidecker was ejected from the motorcycle and came to rest on the side of the highway. He died at the scene.

Hoth and his passenger, also 16, were not injured. The teens reportedly were on their way home from the coast when the crash occurred. Oregon State Police are investigating the crash. Schneidecker was recently promoted from Criminal Sergeant to Lieutentant to become Jail Commander.


----------

